# ISPConfig 3 als Website



## MichaelLo (17. Apr. 2013)

Moin moin,

momentan habe ich mehrere Server mit ISPConfig 3 am laufen... und ich kann euch gar nicht genug danken für diese tolle Software... 

aber damit alles so läuft wie ich mir das vorstelle musste ich mit weiterer Software nachhelfen... von daher läuft auf meinem web1 ein WHMCS mit dieser Erweiterung: WHMCS > ISPConfig 3

durch das ISPConfig 3 Zahlungsmodul wäre genau genommen WHMCS sinnlos... denn das Zahlungsmodul macht genau das was es soll und wäre perfekt für mich... wenn es als Website funktionieren würde...

von daher 1-2-3-4-5 Fragen/Anregungen zu dem ganzen Spaß...

wäre es nicht einfacher das man ISPConfig 3 so umbiegt das es nicht mehr unter Port: 8080 zu erreichen ist sondern unter web1: deinedomain.com/panel

und unter web1: panel dann die Möglichkeit besteht Hostings und Domains zu buchen/registrieren/verwalten...

im großen und ganzen fehlt doch nur eine Einbindung von einer WHOIS Abfrage... z.B. php-whois und eine entsprechende Weitergabe an die API... damit man eine Domain registrieren kann... 

dafür gibt es zwar eDNS aber für den professionellen Einsatz ist das auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei... ich persönlich arbeite mit ascio und von daher wäre eine Schnittstelle bzw. ein PlugIn System von Vorteil... WHMCS arbeitet mit mehreren Schnittstellen angefangen von ResellerClub bis zum Mail Template...

oder einer einfachen Anzeige der Hosting Templates um diese in einen Warenkorb zu ziehen...

dazu die Möglichkeit Impressum, Widerrufsbelehrung, AGBs usw zu verwalten... damit wir für den tollen deutschen Markt gewappnet sind... und schon könnte man auf Basis von ISPConfig 3 jede Webagentur realisieren...

lange Rede und gar kein Sinn... gibt es hier einen gelangweilten Programmierer der das umsetzen kann...???

das alles sollte in pimcore eingebunden werden... bzw. suche ich genau genommen einen ZEND Programmierer der mir ISPConfiq 3 für pimcore fit macht...


Gruß Michael


----------



## Till (17. Apr. 2013)

> durch das ISPConfig 3 Zahlungsmodul wäre genau genommen WHMCS sinnlos... denn das Zahlungsmodul macht genau das was es soll und wäre perfekt für mich... wenn es als Website funktionieren würde...


ISPConfig und auch das Zahlungsmodul haben ein umfangreiches API (remote API) womit Du ISPConfig an Deine Webseite und bestehende Bestellsysteme anbinden kannst. Für die meisten Hoster wäre ein Lösung ISPConfig als Hosting Webseite zu nutzen zu unflexibel (das gilt übrogens auch für WHMCS welches auch kein komplettes CMS ersetzt), daher nutzen Sie ein normales CMS System wie Typo3, contao oder Joomla für Ihre Webseite und binden den Bezahlprozess per API an.



> wäre es nicht einfacher das man ISPConfig 3 so umbiegt das es nicht mehr unter Port: 8080 zu erreichen ist sondern unter web1: deinedomain.com/panel


Davon würde ich Dir aus Sicherheitsgründen abraten. Aber Du kannst den ispconfig vhost so ändern dass er auf einer separaten IP lauscht, dann geht das auch über Port 80 bzw. 443.


----------



## isp_geek (6. Dez. 2013)

*ISPConfig 3 auf Port 80*



> Davon würde ich Dir aus Sicherheitsgründen abraten. Aber Du kannst den  ispconfig vhost so ändern dass er auf einer separaten IP lauscht, dann  geht das auch über Port 80 bzw. 443.


Möchte mich kurz einschalten, weil ich gerade auf dieses Problem gestoßen bin ... 

Welche Sicherheitsaspekte raten denn davon ab, wenn man z.B. https://admin.myserver.de/ als Adresse für das Kundenlogin haben möchte?

Ist das die /etc/apache2/sites-available/ispconfig.vhost die zu ändern ist Port 8080 -> Port 80? Warum geht das nicht auf einer IP-Adresse?

Hab ich was übersehen .. ?? .. meine alte ISPConfig-uration läuft auf 8080 was mich immer angenervt hat das der Kund- und Benutzerschaft zu erklären, dass das in Ordnung so ist. 

Da gibts doch sicherlich eine elegantere Lösung ...

DiV lg.ks


----------



## Till (6. Dez. 2013)

Was der obere poster machen wollte ist aber was ganz anderes als das was Du beschreibst. Er wollte ispconfig über einen alias deinedomain.com/panel und nicht einen separate vhost erreichen und das ist unsicher, da ispconfig dann mit den rechten der Webseite laufen würde und derjenige der Zugriff auf die webseite hat auch an die ispconfig DB kommen kann und sich darüber Zugriff auf andere seiten verschaffen.

Den ISPConfig vhost kannst Du durchaus auf port 80 ändern, wenn Du ihm stattdessen eine eigene IP gibst oder Dir SNI beim ssl reicht und Du keine Kunden mit älteren Browsern hast.


----------



## isp_geek (6. Dez. 2013)

Danke für die fixe Antwort .. hab ich wohl überlesen, dass es deinedomain.de/panel auf web1 ist .. ich dachte es bleibt auf der Domain nur im Unterordner .. SNI über SSL kenne ich noch nicht, aber gleich .. 

Alte Browerser sind nie auszuschließen, aber soweit ich weiss sehr unwahrscheinlich, desshalb sollte das reichen.

vd.lg.ks


----------

